# Swanz ganz catheter placement under ultrasound



## Trendale (Jun 5, 2009)

Hello,
Can someone tell me what code(s) to use for swanz ganz catheter placemet under ultrasound? Thanks!


----------



## BwitchyCoder (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure, but I believe CPT codes for the placement of a Swan-Ganz is 93503 and the U/S guidance is 76937.  
You may need some modifiers... that's where you'll need some additional help.


----------



## Trendale (Jun 9, 2009)

*Reply*

Thanks, that is the code I was looking at as well (93503). I was not sure what to use for the US code, but I will check the one you gave me. Thanks for your help!

Do anyone else know if the US code is the correct code to use? Thanks!


----------

